
Snapchat's source code was posted on GitHub - vallavaraiyan
https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/7f359b0798e924363ac16910514b1f0e5a9d6fa1
======
fiiv
Looks like it was already taken down. Wonder how the person got it. The
website for that GH user appears to be some greasy phone unlocking business in
Pakistan (or at least his GH account said he is based in Pakistan).

The site's in arabic, which is studied in Pakistan but is not one of the main
languages of the country.

